# Why do I have to log out to access some features?



## Lewis526 (Feb 9, 2007)

I just registered, so I may have missed something obvious.  If so, please bear with me.

If I am logged in, I don't have permission to view the "Links" feature on the Site Menu.  If I am logged out, I do have permission.

Why are more site features available to me when I'm logged out than when I'm logged in?


----------



## hong (Feb 9, 2007)

Works fine for me. Try deleting all your cookies and logging in again. In particular, if you're using an "enworld.cyberstreet.com" address that may cause problems.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 9, 2007)

what Hong said. If that doesn't work, please let us know and we'll do some tests - as that's just odd!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 9, 2007)

Also, just because, let us know if you're using IE7.  While this doesn't sound all that muchlike some of the other problems we've seen with that browser, there have been enough that it is worth asking.


----------



## Lewis526 (Feb 9, 2007)

I tried logging out, clearing my cookies, and logging back in.  I'm not using the cyberstreet domain.  I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.1 as a browser, though IE7 is installed on my HD.

I still don't have permission to view the links feature, unless I'm logged out.  Are y'all sure there aren't any restrictions set for access to the Links feature?

Thanks in advance for any more help y'all can offer.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, dang. I'm an admin - and I can't access it either.  Bug!


----------



## hong (Feb 9, 2007)

W00t, I can do something that Piratecat can't. Now to exploit this for all it's worth.

Hey PC, meow like a kitty!


----------



## hong (Feb 9, 2007)

(BTW I'm also using Firefox 2, so the problem doesn't seem to be on the browser end.)


----------



## DaveyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> (BTW I'm also using Firefox 2, so the problem doesn't seem to be on the browser end.)




is it something with your ignore feature? i have to log out and back in if i want to see all the posts in a thread, quote someone, or reply to a post.


----------



## Lewis526 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know about others, but I haven't set anything to be ignored.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 12, 2007)

Why do I keep meowing?


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 13, 2007)

You want milk?


----------

